# Think you're good with Cichlids? Help me then!



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

Alright, I need help finding a tank mate for my discus. I know almost no cichlids work well with Discus, but I'm determined to find something! I am looking for something other than your normal Rams and Apistos. I wan't something about the same size as some Discus, and not disc shaped. Is that real likely? Probably not, but if you guys could suggest something, I would be happy!

If you can't think of any other Cichlids, maybe some non-Cichlid type fish? Preferably smart, a little on the large side, and singular (non schooling) would be awesome!


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

tank spec?


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Given their temperature range & PH levels i'm not sure if i would recommend anything other then tetra's. Your determination can easily end up being a very expensive failure. However i think a good start with seeing your options is seeing what fish can do well in water temp ranges of 82>86 and a 5>6.5 PH range. I see a lot of tanks that have angel fish with discus :-??


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> Given their temperature range & PH levels i'm not sure if i would recommend anything other then tetra's. Your determination can easily end up being a very expensive failure. However i think a good start with seeing your options is seeing what fish can do well in water temp ranges of 82>86 and a 5>6.5 PH range. I see a lot of tanks that have angel fish with discus :-??


i agree with the temp but ph is uneccessary it really doesnt matter what ph your tank is at


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

jd lover said:


> CrypticLifeStyle said:
> 
> 
> > Given their temperature range & PH levels i'm not sure if i would recommend anything other then tetra's. Your determination can easily end up being a very expensive failure. However i think a good start with seeing your options is seeing what fish can do well in water temp ranges of 82>86 and a 5>6.5 PH range. I see a lot of tanks that have angel fish with discus :-??
> ...


I do realize that I could end up in failure, but that's why I asked *AND* actually listen to advice that I am given. I won't do anything till I am certain my Discus will be safe.

However, my Discus are from Hans Discus, so they do not require the crazy pH that many Discus need  My pH is around 6.8. Any lower, and I start to algae blooms from the phosphate in the buffer. Plus at that pH I notice the best color and the most active Discus.

So pH=6.8

Temps: 84'F. I don't keep it extremely high, but it's nice for my Discus  They are growing nicely.

Tank Size: 75 Gallons

Fauna: 5 Discus, 1 Ram

MANY Plants

I did consider doing a lone Altum Angel, since (this is just what I have seen) some people keep them happily without a group.

Another possible tank mate, is the Festivum. I have no experience with these, but I know they like high temps and low pH. I don't know how aggression would be though :/


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

jd lover said:


> CrypticLifeStyle said:
> 
> 
> > Given their temperature range & PH levels i'm not sure if i would recommend anything other then tetra's. Your determination can easily end up being a very expensive failure. However i think a good start with seeing your options is seeing what fish can do well in water temp ranges of 82>86 and a 5>6.5 PH range. I see a lot of tanks that have angel fish with discus :-??
> ...


See my response to cryptic life style! I know my tank is not huge, but maybe another 6"-ish fish would be nice


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

From my understanding, the closer the PH is to 7 the more stressful it is on discus? I'm no Discus expert, kind of learning lately myself as i'm contemplating my own discus tank. As far as concerns about phosphates-algae blooms you can always control that via uv sterilizer. PH or not your going to have to deal with phosphates anyways due to wanting to heavily plant it.


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> From my understanding, the closer the PH is to 7 the more stressful it is on discus? I'm no Discus expert, kind of learning lately myself as i'm contemplating my own discus tank. As far as concerns about phosphates-algae blooms you can always control that via uv sterilizer. PH or not your going to have to deal with phosphates anyways due to wanting to heavily plant it.


i have discus that breeds in ph of 8+ constantly. like i said ph doesnt matter at all. as for tankmates. dont bother. your discus is still young and small and the tank looks empty but once at full size (assuming they get full size) the taank will look extremely crowded depending on how you decorate your tank. like i said learn to care for the discus THEN experiment with tank mates


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> From my understanding, the closer the PH is to 7 the more stressful it is on discus? I'm no Discus expert, kind of learning lately myself as i'm contemplating my own discus tank. As far as concerns about phosphates-algae blooms you can always control that via uv sterilizer. PH or not your going to have to deal with phosphates anyways due to wanting to heavily plant it.


Discus have been tank bred for quite some time, so they are getting more and more used to the higher pH levels 

Ehh, I am weary about UV sterilizers. And I don't want a heavily planted, i HAVE a heavily planted tank  The plants do a good job at using the phosphates, but when I add that buffer, it becomes overloaded, and thick Blue Green Slime Algae starts to build EVERYWHERE.

Regardless, pH isn't a big issue to me at the moment  mostly temps and aggression levels!


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

jd lover said:


> CrypticLifeStyle said:
> 
> 
> > From my understanding, the closer the PH is to 7 the more stressful it is on discus? I'm no Discus expert, kind of learning lately myself as i'm contemplating my own discus tank. As far as concerns about phosphates-algae blooms you can always control that via uv sterilizer. PH or not your going to have to deal with phosphates anyways due to wanting to heavily plant it.
> ...


like you said? :-? I don't remember you saying that before? ha regardless, I thinking waiting is a good idea. Thanks. In fact I may add some cories and Rummy Nose Tetras now, and see how everything turns out in a few months. Or maybe go with some more Dwarf Cichlids that like Discus water specs. You know? Like Curviceps, Keyholes, other Apistos, and maybe even a Kribensis.

Idk, I'm not thinking clearly right now


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Why are you weary about UV sterilizers? IMO they are prob. one of the best equipment purchase's, and you only have to run it selectively. Be hard pressed to find others that got themselves one ever regretting it. It's something to think about even in general phosphates or not. Oh, yeah that bottom quote isnt from me, it was the other guy jd lover


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

I've been saying you shouldn't be experimenting with tankmates since you started keeping discus


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Why oh why are you so anxious to put another Cichlid in with this beautiful species. I agree with adding tetras, maybe some rainbows, a few good looking smaller type pleco's and you would have a great looking tank. (Heavily planted)
If you want what you are after, why not set up a second tank and enjoy both instead of your constant search to add another Cichlid species to a Discus tank. 
I guess if you really had to add one, and you already have said you dont want them, but German Blue Rams and Angels? 
How about Keyholes? Not sure of the parameters for them.

Art


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

Add a Rainbow Cichlid (CA fish)?


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

jd lover said:


> I've been saying you shouldn't be experimenting with tankmates since you started keeping discus


I see what you mean. Maybe I won't go with unknown tankmates, but do a mix of dwarf cichlids, that are known to do well with discus? I think that is a good path!


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

aggriffin3 said:


> Why oh why are you so anxious to put another Cichlid in with this beautiful species. I agree with adding tetras, maybe some rainbows, a few good looking smaller type pleco's and you would have a great looking tank. (Heavily planted)
> If you want what you are after, why not set up a second tank and enjoy both instead of your constant search to add another Cichlid species to a Discus tank.
> I guess if you really had to add one, and you already have said you dont want them, but German Blue Rams and Angels?
> How about Keyholes? Not sure of the parameters for them.
> ...


I am not sure about the Angels actually, because I hear all this stuff about parasites being transmitted, but maybe if I could quarantine an Angel for a few weeks?

However, I was thinking about doing a mix of Dwarf Cichlids! Keyholes were in my thoughts when trying to think of tankmates. Keyholes, Apistos, Rams, and maybe even a Festivum (although not dwarf)


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

djoneser said:


> Add a Rainbow Cichlid (CA fish)?


I've heard they were peaceful, but not sure about their water parameters. Do you know if they are similar, or not?


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm not a discus guy, but it seems like most people that are really into them are "discus people" vs just being general fish keepers. So if all of the discus guys are not mixing them with other fish, I would think there is a reason. I guess its similar to mixing apistogramma, yes you can, but no its not as fun as keeping them solo.

So my vote is species tank!


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

ahud said:


> I'm not a discus guy, but it seems like most people that are really into them are "discus people" vs just being general fish keepers. So if all of the discus guys are not mixing them with other fish, I would think there is a reason. I guess its similar to mixing apistogramma, yes you can, but no its not as fun as keeping them solo.
> 
> So my vote is species tank!


thats a good point! i guess i am just waiting for them to grow! i think that's my impatience :/


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

ahud said:


> I'm not a discus guy, but it seems like most people that are really into them are "discus people" vs just being general fish keepers. So if all of the discus guys are not mixing them with other fish, I would think there is a reason. I guess its similar to mixing apistogramma, yes you can, but no its not as fun as keeping them solo.
> 
> So my vote is species tank!


+1



scarhbar said:


> ahud said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a discus guy, but it seems like most people that are really into them are "discus people" vs just being general fish keepers. So if all of the discus guys are not mixing them with other fish, I would think there is a reason. I guess its similar to mixing apistogramma, yes you can, but no its not as fun as keeping them solo.
> ...


+1


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

95% of this hobby is trial and error. The problem is that when the errors occur it can be catastrophic. the other 5% is informed decisions, which you are looking for now.

If you wanna try a dovii with your discus then go for it, its YOUR tank. you'll get people screaming at you not to but if you really wanna try it in your tank, you do it and you learn from what happens.

Personally i'd be keeping discus on their own in a bare bottom tank with a few bits of mangrove. But thats just me.


----------

